# Langzeittest Carponizer



## Maik Otto (23. Dezember 2010)

Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Deine Rundungen und die viel gepriesenen Eigenschaften 
haben uns vom ersten Moment an überzeugt. Doch dann wurdest du je aus dem Leben und 
unserer Mitte gerissen.
Wir werden dich ewig und in teurer Erinnerung behalten. 
*Historie: *
Der Kauf des Bootes war schnell gemacht. Drei Klicks im Netzt bezahlt und geliefert.
Komplett mit Echolot lief das Boot Ende 2007 vom „Stapel“ sprich zu den ersten Probe-
fahrten aus. 
Die diversen kleinen Mängel die dabei auftraten sind alle im Bereich „Wassereinbruch im 
Maschinenraum“ anzusiedeln . Zum einen sind die Dichtungen im Bugbereich Schuld. Als
besonderes „Sahnestück“ erwies sich der „Bruch“ der Echolot Geberplatte.
http://img191.*ih.us/img191/5030/geberplatte.jpg Dabei drang 
ständig ,abhängig vom Wellengang mehr oder weniger Wasser durch b.z.w. am Kabel in den „Kahn“.
Alle relevanten Stellen sind mit reichlich Silikon abgedichtet wurden. So machten wir die
erste Saison gute „Beute“ .Wobei sich eine gewisse Zufriedenheit einstellte. 
Ende 2008 erfolgte die „Aufrüstung“ des Echolot inklusive gratis Austausch des gebrochenen
Gebers. Die dabei mitgelieferte Echolotbatterie 12V 1.2 Ah machte nach nur einer
Saison schlapp .Ungewöhnlich aber nicht zu ändern.
*Zweite Saison:*
Anfang der Saison 2009 gab es die ersten Tests mit dem neuen Echolot.
Leider stellte sich dabei zum wiederholten Male eine Eklatante „Undichtigkeit“ im Rumpf heraus. 
Ursache ist der „bröselnde“ Rumpf speziell an den Verschraubungen brechen die Innenringe dort wo 
eigentlich die Schraube mit Dichtung sitzt sollten Reihenweise aus.
http://img843.*ih.us/img843/6237/pastebruch.jpg 
Was zur Folge hat das gnadenlos Wasser speziell am Bug in den Rumpf eindringt.
Aber auch dieses Problem ist mit reichlich Silikon behoben wurden.
Kurze Zeit später ….kein „Strom“ mehr auf dem Echo?? Ursache die 3mm Klinkenstecker. 
Austausch gegen Mini-Tamiyastecker. 
Die zweite Saison lief ebenfalls mit vielen schönen Carp Ende Oktober aus.
Über den langen Winter 09/10 haben wir zur Unterstützung der Rumpfverschraubungen diverse Nylonschrauben M 4 gesetzt.
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/9805/plastschrauben.jpg 
Anfang Mai 2010 bei wirklich sehr rauem extremem Wetter starten wir in die dritte 
Saison mit dem Carponizer. Zur Erhöhung der Fahrzeiten ohne Nachladen des Fahrakku
„gönnten“ wir uns über Reichelt.de einen zweiten Fahrakku . 
Am dritten Tag der neue Saison war Finale……..Ausfall der Funkanlage bei Abwurf der Köder/Futter. 
Dazu später mehr.
Zum Glück funktionierte die Fail-Safe Einstellung und das Boot dreht große „Runden“
in ca 250 Meter Entfernung vom Ufer. Und wie das so ist J das Allmarin , was sonst immer
dabei ist, schlummerte noch in der Garage. .Nach einiger Zeit lief das Boot in Ufernähe und konnte
mit der Feederrute „eingefangen“ werden. Vor Ort war kein Fehler lose Kabel etc feststellbar und 
die Stimmung war auch wegen des Wetters auf dem Nullpunkt. Die letzten drei Tage beschäftigten
wir uns mit ganz „gewöhnlichem“ Uferangeln J und hatte zumindest noch Erfolg damit.
Wieder zu Hause und nach diversen Anfragen an den Hersteller später sank die Stimmung unter den 
Nullpunkt . Das Ergebnis: kleine Reparaturen auf Kulanz die großen Reparaturen kosten extra. 
Die Kostenvoranschläge lagen bei etwa 200-400 Euro. Leider war zu diesem Zeitpunkt –Mai 2010-
noch Kein Umbauset erhältlich. 
Jetzt war guter Rat teuer……. im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes.
Die Garantie ist zu dem Zeitpunkt ein halbes Jahr abgelaufen deshalb begaben wir uns selbst auf 
die Fehlersuche. Wohl wissend das unser M&V Angelteam sich täglichen mit ähnlichen 
Problemen beschäftigt und somit auch technisch bestens Gerüstet ist. Und so lag die Platine wenig 
später auf unserem Labortisch. Das Überprüfen der Platine machte schnell 
klar…zwei Mosfet,s defekt und ein IC verweigert gelegentlich seine Dienste.J Bei der Gelegenheit 
sind sämtliche Bauteile und Motoren vermessen wurden. So das detaillierte Aussagen über den 
Zustand den „Stromstärkefluss“ und die richtige Auswahl neuer Teile getroffen werden konnten. 
Dabei stellte sich ein weiteres Problem dar .Die Futterklappensteuerung. Bei Auslösen einer!! 
Klappe fliesen „lockere“ 5 Ah Strom .Das ist fast wie „Kurzschluss“ J Das wirkt mit der Zeit wirklich 
sehr „ermüdend“ auf die zarte Platine und war am Ende auch die eigentliche Ursache für den Ausfall der
Funkanlage. Die Empfängerstromversorgung erfolgt ebenfalls über die Platine und ist mit 4.85 V 
veranschlagt. Empfängerseitig ist ein Miniquarz gesteckt.
Am Rande ist noch zu erwähnen das die „Verklebungen“ für die Lichtanlage
gebrochen und eine Motorhalterung aus der „Sekundenklebernaht“ rutschte. L
http://img403.*ih.us/img403/9995/lampenbruch2.jpg
http://img255.*ih.us/img255/8894/motorbruch.jpg
Undichtigkeit an der Lichtanlage ist die Folge.
Das Zusammenfassen aller relevanten Steuerbefehle über eine Platine (Steuerteil) ist eine gängige 
Praxis im Automobilbau. So spart man sich doch viele Kabel, Schaltmodule und Regler. Die 
Funktionsweise der Datenübertragung in unserem Boot ist dabei eine Art „Can-Bus“ Steuerung. 
Alle Daten werden codiert gesendet und in der der Platine gesplittet und an die richtige 
Adresse spricht Motor, Klappen usw weitergeleitet.
Sollte aber ein Bauteil ausfallen stellt sich sehr schnell der große Nachteil dieser Konstruktion 
heraus. Es besteht keine Möglichkeit Teile untereinander auszutauschen oder andere Komponenten
zu verbauen. Deshalb kostet z.B. ein neues Steuerteil für einen PKW auch richtig „Kohle“J. 
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/8995/platinekabel.jpg
Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen sind sämtliche Kabel in Anlehnung an einen PC
aufgebaut. Man beachte den Rost auf der Motorwellenlagerung sicher ein Materialfehler der Welle. 
http://img42.*ih.us/img42/7679/motorrost.jpg
*„New-Futaba- Carponizer“*
Die Vorgabe war sich so unabhängig wie irgend möglich zu machen und ein 
größtmögliche Austauschbarkeit der Komponenten mit den tausendfach bewährten Artikeln
aus dem Modellbaubereich zu erreichen. 
Da hilft nur eine Radikalkur. Da die 40 MHz Funktechnik ebenfalls doch schon arg antiquierte 
Technik ist fasten wir gleich den Umbau auf die neue 2,4 GHz Technik ins Auge.
Das positive dabei ist die nervigen Antennen am Boot und Fernsteuerung fallen weg.
Folgende Komponenten sind im „New-Futaba- Carponizer“ verbaut. 

Funkanlage: Futaba 6 EX 2,4 GHz T/R Set Bestelln: F-4069
Regler für Motoren : 2 mal Robbe rokraft 100 qP AMP 15/20 A Bestelln: 8421
Futterklappen Duol-Switch 2 Kanal Robbe Bestelln: 8445
Licht Mono-Switch 1 Kanal Robbe Bestelln: 8444
Der eigentliche Umbau und die „Neuverteilung“ der Regler, Empfänger und Schalter sind auf 
den Bildern ersichtlich.
http://img46.*ih.us/img46/8852/neuverteilungregler.jpg
Die Lichtanlage erhielt eine neue Verkabelung.
Dabei haben wir die Schaltmodule und den Empfänger um sie vor 
Feuchtigkeit zu schützen in einen Synthetischen Flüssiggummi getaucht . Übrigens lassen sich
damit auch unsere Bissanzeiger wirklich wasserdicht versiegeln. Der einzige Nachteil der
Plasti Dip ist mit ca 12 Euro nicht gerade ein Sonderangebot. Das „Zeug“ bekommt man 
in vielen Farben im Modellbauhandel. 
http://img574.*ih.us/img574/5396/flssiggummi.jpg
Weggelassen wurde ebenfalls der ON/OF Schalter und die Akkukontrolle.
Die Stromversorgung wird wie im Modellbau üblich über die MPX Steckverbindung hergestellt. 
Es ist im Grunde immer ratsam nach jeder Fahrt den Batteriedeckel des Boots zu öffnen um 
das Kondenswasser abziehen zu lassen dabei wird dann die Stromversorgung gesteckt/gezogen.
Wie sich gezeigt hat ist die Akkukontrolle nicht unbedingt erforderlich .Mit einem vollen Fahrakku
können vier Ruten ganztägig in ca 150 Meter Entfernung pro Rute bedient werden.
Was auch 
nicht verwundert fließen doch unter „Volle Fahrt“ an den Motoren zwischen 2,5 Ah bis 5 Ah. 
Dabei sind noch immer ausreichend Reserven im Akku. Zu beachten ist das die Fahrakkus nur mit 
Automatikladern im BP(Blei) Mode und Ladeanzeige geladen werden sollten. 
So hat man(n) ständig im Blick wie viel Amper wirklich verbraucht sind usw. 
Entledigt haben wir uns auch der Releasekupplung. 
Benötigt haben wir sie sehr selten Jmeist verkannten sich eh die Haken in dieser 
Kupplung und dann wird’s Essig mit dem Ausbringen der Montage. Sämtliche Steckverbindungen 
sind vergoldetet Mini-Tamiyastecker mit Ausnahme der Hauptstromversorgung dort ist ein
MPX Stecksystem verbaut. Diese Stecksysteme sind ebenfalls im Modellbaubereich erhältlich und 
sorgen mit dem Goldüberzug dafür das es keine Kontaktprobleme mehr gibt. 
Die Regler haben eine Emfängerstromversorgung über den Steuerkanal und eine 1 KHz getackte 
Motoransteuerung das entlastet die Kollektoren und verhindert Störungen durch „Funkenflug. 
Kleiner Nachteil bei geringer „Fahrt“ des Boots“ „singen“ die Motoren etwas. 
Von der Theorie könnte man beide Steuerkabel der Regler in den Empfänger stecken.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen entschieden wir uns dafür bei einem Kabel den „Plusstecker“ zu ziehen.
Der freie „Plusstecker“ wird zur Versorgung der Lichtanlage verwendet. Man beachte dabei 
die LED,s sind für ca 2.8 V !!!ausgelegt. Die Stromversorgung gibt 5 V ab!!! also die LED,s immer
schön in Reihe schalten. Wer das nicht beachtet für den gibt es Ersatz-LED,s in der verwendeten 10 
mm Ausführung bei Reichelt.de. J Bei uns haben wir rote „Brenner“ vorn eingebaut.
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8187/rotebrenner.jpg 
Rot hat sich für uns bei allen Bedingungen als am „besten Sichtbar“ herausgestellt. 
Die Stromversorgung für das Echolot wurde auf 9 Volt „Block „umgestellt. 
*Programmierung der Funkanlage:*
Die Anlage sendet mit der „FASST“ Technologie von Futaba .Dieses System arbeitet mit Frequenz –
Hopping . Ein ständiges wechseln der Frequenz macht eine Doppelbelegung nahezu 
unmöglich. Zudem gibt es über 130 Millionen Codierungsmöglichkeiten. Es ist möglich und 
ratsam dem Empfänger der Funkanlage zu zuweisen. Anzuraten ist generell vor der Programmierung
die Regler auf die Motordrehrichtungen „einzuschwören“ Die genaue Vorgehensweise steht in der 
Anleitung der Regler. Da kein Akku für die neue Funke zur Verfügung stand sind kurzer Hand die 
Akkus aus der „alten“ Anlage zum Einsatz gekommen. Allerdings sind dazu die Akkupins der „Alten“ 
in die „neue“ Anlage umgesteckt wurden. Kommt anscheinend alles aus einer „Presse“ 
http://img220.*ih.us/img220/1210/umbaustromversorgungste.jpg 
*Die schnelle Art der Programmierung :*
Die Programmierung der Anlage stellte uns vor ein kleines Problem. Auf jeden Fall wollten wir das in 
der Anlage vorhandene Fail-Safe benutzen um im „Schadensfall“ zu verhindern das das Boot mit 
z.B. „Volle Fahrt“ entschwindet. Der Gedanke Fail-Safe Module von z.B. Graupner zu verwenden
hat sich schnell zerschlagen weil diese nicht mit der neuen 2.4 GHz Sendetechnologie kompatibel 
sind. Ein weiterer Gedankenansatz war den sogenannten V-Mischer zu aktivieren.
Dieser Mischer koppelt eigentlich das V-Leitwerk von Flugzeugen und mischt 
links/rechts/hoch/runter .Bei unserer Aufgabe mischt ER die Regler und verhilft dem Boot zur 
Steuerung. Das Problem dabei war das man den eigentlichen Gaskanal 3 nicht verwendet und
somit auch keine Fail Safe hat. Im Prinzip funktioniert das aber ganz gut. Beachten sollte man nur
das in der Funke Mode 4 eingestellt ist.( Höhe/Seite auf einem Knüppel). Am Kanal 5 hängt der
Mono-Switch für das Licht Kanal 2 ist für den Duo-Switch für die Klappen reserviert . 
*Die „richtige“ Art der Programmierung :*
Da die modernen Computeranlagen aber auch „freie Mischer“ haben wir zwei davon aktiviert
und „Gaskanal 3 „ mit „Seite“ zwei Mal gemischt ,mit jeweils umgekehrten Vorzeichen.
Dabei ist der Mode 2 ( Gas/Seite ) in Betrieb. Und somit haben wir zumindest auf
einem Motor „Fail Safe“ und das Boot wird sich nicht verflüchtigenJ.
Die Möglichkeit bei einer Computeranlage jeden Kanal den Servo(Regler)-wege einzeln zu 
verstellen ergab einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs des Boots ohne die Stromaufnahme 
wesentlich zu erhöhen.
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/2411/stromverbrauchnachca800.jpg
Die Messungen zeigen eine Fahrt bei schwerer „See“ auf ca 750 Meter und zurück.Jetzt hebt der Schwere Carponizer die „Nase“ aus dem Wasser damit sind jetzt auch Fahrten im 
Fluss kein Problem mehr. 
Die Reichweite der Funkanlage ist mit min. 1000 Meter angegeben. Mal ehrlich ,
bei mit GPS gemessenen 350 Meter muss das Fernglas benutzt werden um noch einigermaßen
zu bestimmen wie und wo das Boot fährt. Bedenken sollte man bei noch größeren Entfernungen 
zum Futterplatz macht es dem Fisch sicher kein „Spaß“ durch den See gekurbelt zu werden.Schlauchbootpflicht!!!!
*Unser persönliches Fazit nach drei Jahren:*
Dieser Langzeittest ist für uns mit einem wirtschaftlichen „Totalschaden“ geendet.
Auf ein Futterboot in dieser Größe möchten wir aber dennoch nie mehr verzichten. Kann doch damit bei fast bei jedem Wellengang gefahren werden.Ich sage nur ..... "Schaumkronen"
Die entsprechenden
Umbauten sind mit einem gewissen tech. Verständnis für viele bei Bedarf machbar.
Mit Stand 12.2010 sind ähnliche Umbausets ab Hersteller erhältlich. 
Sollte es Probleme oder Fragen geben steht Euch unser 
M&V Angelteam gern per PN zur Verfügung. 
Und so wünschen wir eine besinnliche Weihnacht und ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## stefano89 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

Frage: wozu dieser Artikel? Was willst du/ wollt ihr damit bezwecken?


----------



## Bassandy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Case (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

Immerhin hast Du jetzt viel Ahnung von Technik.

Ich hab da schon über einen kleinen Lastenhubschrauber
nachgedacht.....

Case


----------



## NickAdams (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

@ Maik Otto,

vielen Dank für den informativen und technisch detailierten Artikel. Schade, dass ihr mit dem Carponizer so viele Pannen hattet. Aber ich glaube, dass diese Pannenanfälligkeit einer der Gründe ist, warum das Carpo jetzt Auslaufmodell ist und das RT 3 entwickelt wurde.

So long,

Nick


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

Finde dein Posting - es ist ja eigentlich schon ein Artikel - sehr gelungen; die Carponizer-Nutzer (und noch mehr, die evtl. Interessierten...) werden dir danken, bzw. deine Tipps zu nutzen wissen.
Ansonsten krieg ich das kalte Grausen.
Bin ich froh, dass ich mich für's Fischfeeder entschieden habe!
http://www.koederboot.de/
Probleme damit: Null!!!
Service, wenn man ihn je brauchen sollte: 100%


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

Zum Artikel an sich sag ich nix, aber wenn man keine Ahnung von Elektronik/Elektrotechnik hat, sollte man nicht versuchen so zu tun.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

Was hat denn letztendlich das Boot inkl. der Umbauten gekostet(ohne investierte Zeit)?


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

ich finde das sowas von scheixxxe, 'nen tröööt zu eröffnen mit "nachruf auf einen freund...".

mein mitleid aber, wenn du deinem verreckten carponizers den stellenwert eines freundes einräumst.
carponizer kann man kaufen. freunde nicht.
und sprache & gedanken kann man pflegen. oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## carpjunkie (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

boah leute!
immer ruhig bleiben 
wenn euch der trööth nicht gefällt dann lest ihn doch einfach nicht!


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nachruf für einen Freund oder Langzeittest Carponizer*

Sehr unglücklich gewählter Titel! 
Vor allem für Leute die erst kürzlich einen guten Freund oder Angehörige verloren haben!

Ansonsten interessant zu lesen wie und wofür man sein Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen kann.


Trotzdem ist das Thema Futterboot nicht sooo uninteressant, auch wenn ich selber nicht auf 150m Entfernung oder mehr fische, sondern in Wurfweite. Vertrauen ins Gerät und ein paar Jahre Castingsporterfahrungen sind hilfreich um den Köder auf respektable Entfernungen zu bekommen. 
Aber es ist nicht immer einfach den Hotspot auf Distanz zielgenau anzufüttern, wenn man kein Boot hat, oder keins benutzen darf. 
An gewissen Punkten kommen Rocket´s an ihre Grenzen, die Streuung mit dem Wurfrohr ist auch nicht ohne. PVA Material ist super, kostet aber gehörig Wurfweite.
Für mich selber wäre so ein Boot nur interessant um zielgenau anzufüttern. Ggf. die Montage mit Futter zu versenken. Nen Fisch 200m oder mehr, wie schon hier geschrieben, durch nen See zu zerren ist nicht mein Ding. Aber darum geht es hier nicht.

Was ich vermisse sind, Eigenbauten. 
Hier sind einige fähige und gute Modellbauer unterwegs..... 
Warum hat noch keiner den Rumpf von einem Schlepper, bzw. eines Offshore-Versorgers genommen??? 


In den Rumpf kommen 2 Motoren, zwei Schottelantriebe z.B., welche paralell und synchron arbeiten. 2 Kanäle - vorwärts, rückwärts, links und rechts. Einmal Licht am Bug und Heck, Servo für Hakenhalter und ein oder zwei Servos oder Motoren für eine selbstgebaute Futterlade. Bei der Futterlade sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, ausser die der Physik und Mechanik.
Eine Wanne die per Schneckenantrieb einseitig über Schaniere angehoben wird, eine Wanne die per Hydraulikzylinder einseitig über Schaniere angehoben wird.....  man könnte das Futter/die Montage auch auf ein Laufband legen, welches sich auf Knopfdruck in bewegung setzt usw. usw.
Die beiden Schrauben könnten auch getrennt steuerbar geregelt werden. Ein Bugstrahlruder, Echolot, ect. kann der Fortgeschrittene und auf Perfektionismus abfahrende Modellbauer einbauen.


|wavey:


----------



## ralle (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Langzeittest Carponizer*

Da ich die Wortwahl des "Betreffs" auch nicht so glücklich empfand, habe ich es geändert !

Jetzt weiß jeder um was es geht !


----------



## Boiliewerfer (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Langzeittest Carponizer*

!Jeden! den ich kenne, der das Carpo. 2 hat...der hat auch Probleme...leider leider...

Ich habe das Boot schonmal selbst nach Carplounge gebracht und war von den Jungs recht angetan. Alle Super nett, fleissig am Schrauben und zügig waren die auch..

AAAber das wahr wohl eine kurze Ausnahmesituation 
Mitlerweile wird der Service in einigen Anglerforen buchstäblich zerissen.Die haben teilweise Boote da Wochenlang rumliegen!!!!, das in der Hauptsaison! Tauschboot fehlanzeige und eine garantieverlängerung auch nicht. So ist das Boot im Juli dann mal eben 5-6 Wochen auf dem Trockendock..eine Farce!

Wenn der Service aber schon so mies läuft, welchen Sinn soll es haben, das neue RT3 zu kaufen??  
Werden denn rt3 Kunden eher bearbeitet?
Schade c-Lounge...das versaut Ihr euch selbst..


----------

